# Fall tactics



## Leakyshovel (Oct 17, 2016)

Bought a small flats boat a few months back and have done pretty good on trout and smaller reds all summer. Hitting the shallow grass beds early morning, late afternoon, and hitting dock lights at night. The last couple times I've been out I have got almost no action on the grass beds and the lights seem less productive . I'm using the same artificial baits and try and fish while the tide is moving. Any guidance would be greatly appreciated. I'm in Fort Walton and usually fish the sound and bayous there.


----------



## qlock (Jul 9, 2016)

They haven't been biting much for me in the Choctaw bay since Matthew. I'm still learning the area though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Same here- we tried last Friday evening... I was determined to get out on the water! We fished the jetties st the pass for a little while- then the grass beds around Bird / Walker islands - Orange Beach, the then hit a few dock lights after dark.... only caught undersized fish and junk. We threw live shrimp until we ran out, then artificials. I think the guys had fun in spite of it.... and I got to help a couple out who had a busted boat.


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

Hmmm. This is not real encouraging. I've been dying to fish but can't seem to find the time.


----------



## Leakyshovel (Oct 17, 2016)

Well damn. At least I'm not the only one having issues.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

I have this feeling that you've been hitting the same spots over and over again.... my advice find new water same tactics


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

_North winds blow, where do they go?_
_My shallow flat is producing no mo._
_Bait you should find_
_to ease your mind_
_When north winds blow..._
_Where do they go._

Just couldn't resist...

Limit is right, when the fish activity in your area dies down, the fish have moved...so should you.


----------



## cmg76 (Jul 5, 2014)

hit the bridges.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Stand by fer tonights report!!!


----------



## Leakyshovel (Oct 17, 2016)

I do stick to the same half a dozen usual spots. I didn't realize they would turn on/off like this

Nice poem!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Jason said:


> Stand by fer tonights report!!!



Hahahaha, don't have to stand by any mo!!!:no:

Caught 1 dink speck! Did not see one stanking red!!! Tons of boat/yak traffic so I'm sure someone may have caught something last night, but it dang sure wasn't us!!! Did get checked by FWC, they were good fellas!:thumbsup:


----------



## MillerLight21 (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm takin my my dad out this weekend for some fishing. Anyone have any pointers. I'm thinking icw looking for specks on the flats after the "cold" front. And some reds if we're lucky. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Seems like I've lost my inshore rabbits foot! Lol. I wasn't that good at fishing right after a cold front, that and I'm not familiar with the Pcola area anyway. But.... Hopefully the wind will cooperate with you and you can hook up on some nice ones! 
Even with the feel of fall in the air, I would say you should be able to find some around the grass. Maybe some live shrimp will entice a bite?! If I could get out over here- we'd probably be fishing the jetties at Perdido Pass. They've been having some luck with gray snapper and a couple bull reds! 
Anyhow- good luck- Tight Lines!


----------



## Leakyshovel (Oct 17, 2016)

Lim-it-out and barefoot, I've taken your advice and have checked out some new grass patches, Creek mouths and I've fished with the mullet schools. I've done pretty good with trout, but have had no luck with the reds. I've got to be missing something. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Cynoscion27 (Nov 2, 2016)

Bottom fishing with jigs is working for me. Mostly docks and bridges in the afternoon and evening.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

Over here in LA, we've moved out of the bay and into the rivers and are slamming the trout and reds.


----------



## Leakyshovel (Oct 17, 2016)

Spoke a little too soon i guess. Pulled this guy and a couple slot trout from a creek mouth using a twitch bait. Still feel like I'm missing a piece of the puzzle to finding reds consistently.


----------



## dsj1000 (Jan 21, 2016)

Nice little red. I was having simular problems and read somewhere that reds have good sense of smell. So, I started using scented baits - on the bottom and immediately started catching more, larger reds.


----------



## NICK_33 (Sep 23, 2016)

I've had the same luck, I've only been hitting the same 5 or 6 spots and only catching lizard fish and catfish which never seem to leave.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

*Pro Cure*



dsj1000 said:


> Nice little red. I was having simular problems and read somewhere that reds have good sense of smell. So, I started using scented baits - on the bottom and immediately started catching more, larger reds.


This is one of my favorites- I just slather it on my favorite lures


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Yall might wanna try winter tactics now lol


----------



## Leakyshovel (Oct 17, 2016)

Winter....it's going to be mid 70s today lol
I've had a couple guys recommend the scented baits and the procure stuff, I've had good luck on both. I like to sight fish so i generally stick to pretty shallow water I'll have to try fishing a little deeper and dragging the bottom. Thanks for the help ya'll


----------

